# Cooker Hood Light Bulbs



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I need to replace a light bulb in the cooker hood. It's marked Sylvania Belgium 12V 10W R12 or R1/2 and is a two pinpush in

My Google searches return bulbs which look similar but are coded G4. Are they the same item or any advice appreciated on what I need please. 

TIA

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Think you have the same as mine, albeit mine are 20w, and now called g4.

Does it look like this

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61V5aDkm5HL._AC_SX679_.jpg

If so I have tried in past to replaced normal bulb for LED, but the driver in the cooker hood didn't like it and caused the led to flicker so had to result to normal bulb.

If you have amazon prime they are only a couple of quid delivered (branded)


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

packard said:


> Think you have the same as mine, albeit mine are 20w, and now called g4.
> 
> Does it look like this
> 
> ...


That looks like the one. I guess they've just changed the code to G4.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I installed some of these 5 years ago and they're still going strong (and they get a lot of use). You will see my review on this page.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003RU0PHS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
My parents bought some too and they have been fine.
This particular one is unavailable but I'm sure you will find an alternative. The light is much better to cook by than the standard halogens. :thumb:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

packard said:


> Think you have the same as mine, albeit mine are 20w, and now called g4.
> 
> Does it look like this
> 
> ...


The cooker hood bulb will probably be the same spec as the bulbs inside the ovens. They are a special heat proof bulb. LEDs wouldn't work in it for the reason you say. LED light bulbs with standard bayonet fittings flicker too, but it is so fast the eye doesn't see it.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Cooker hood bulbs are not heat resistant and are often behind glass anyway. Mine are the business. :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Cooker hood bulbs are not heat resistant and are often behind glass anyway. Mine are the business. :thumb:


They look excellent. The type I've been looking for - are they flat like they look -> so the glass plate will fit back if required ?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> They look excellent. The type I've been looking for - are they flat like they look -> so the glass plate will fit back if required ?


Yes Andy, they're probably about 1/4" thick, the glass is in place in those photos. They give off great white light. I would think something similar would be available.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Yes Andy, they're probably about 1/4" thick, the glass is in place in those photos. They give off great white light. I would think something similar would be available.


Cheers mate.

I'll have a look round now, good to know that they're basically a like for like replacement :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Cooker hood bulbs are not heat resistant and are often behind glass anyway. Mine are the business. :thumb:


They look really good :thumb:

Fitted these around 3 yrs ago & still going strong

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/G4-LED-2...ze-Replacement-For-G4-Bulbs-12V-/391951040366

Went for cool white. Not as bright as GeeWhizRS, but bright enough.

No lights on in the kitchen, but these LEDs.


----------

